# Diagnostic code question?



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

I have a 98 altima and the SES light came on, had a buddy hook it up and the code was P1446. He didnt know what it was. I was wondering if anyone knew what it was and what it meant. The car is running fine, havent noticed anything weird. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

www.batauto.com


----------



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

P1446 is the Evaporative Vacuum Solenoid Circuit 

... sorry, i don't know how to fix it.

i'm trying to figure out how to fix a "EVAP canister vent control valve" myself.

diamond


----------

